# Pepper and Amber



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's a pic of our British Blue babies :>

On the left: Mabledon Miss Pepperpot, 7 months (got her in August)
On the right: Airliebird Amber, 12 weeks (got her on Christmas Eve)

They are our princesses and we are so happy to see them cuddle with each other finally as Pepper was being a bit defensive. I've also got a video which I've uploaded on youtube, taken on my camera phone so sorry for the poor quality :blush:

Kitty hugs


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh they are so sweet. Gorgeous!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww bless them


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are really cute aww


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Can i have Amber back lol Mona is Missing her!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww gorgeous, ,,


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww thanks everyone =)

Alan, that's going to have to be a firm NO, lol, she is our princess, so perfect and we can't stop loving her <3


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw gorgeous puddy cats, I love grey cats


----------



## will562 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahh they look like they love each other already.


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's another turret shot (we're not obsessed are we?)


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

aWWW VERY NICE

they have settled in great together havent they.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

They look so soft and fuzzy. I love thier names too.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Absolutely Gorgeous, I have a particular soft spot for the British Blue's_


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Vilma

Hopefully i will be moved over the weekend so will be in touch after sunday

Alan xx


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww, thanks everyone! Haven't been here for a while so I guess I can post some fresh pics again soon, LOL


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Very soon please


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww due to popular request here goes 

By the way as I type away they are lying in the turret and Pepper is licking Amber :001_tt1: I love them so much <3


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh my god. That's just too sweet.

Don't be bashful about putting pics as often as you like!

Every few minutes would suit me


----------

